
Australia Powers Up the World’s Biggest Battery – Courtesy of Elon Musk - QAPereo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/30/world/australia/elon-musk-south-australia-battery.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=2&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F11%2F30%2Fworld%2Faustralia%2Felon-musk-south-australia-battery.html&eventName=Watching-article-click
======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this isn't apparently getting any attention or
discussion, it has been submitted before, and the story has certainly been
discussed before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14723853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14723853)
(166 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14715679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14715679)
(76 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15764449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15764449)
(53 comments)

The first of those was nearly six months ago, the last just 9 days ago, so the
story is "live" and getting discussion.

You can see submissions of the story from other sources here:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Australia%20Battery&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Australia%20Battery&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

